# Poor Sigal Strength on Verizon and CyanogenMod



## fowen (Dec 25, 2012)

I live and work in an area that has poor signal for Verizon. I almost immediately flashed to CM 10 after I got the Verizon Galaxy S3 because I was running CM 10 on my previous Sprint Galaxy S3 without issue. I have been updating the radio and RPM with each leak (currently running K3) and things got a little better but I constantly dropped calls. I had to flash back to stock because I flashed to CM 10.1 and my radio got messed up. I ran the newest stock rom for the last week and noticed a huge difference. I still had low signal but my data dropped less frequently and I could actually make phone calls in areas I couldn't before.

I rooted, and flashed to CM 10.1 and noticed right away the signal is not where it should be. I can't make phone calls inside of buildings with low signal at all, where with stock I could without issue. I love CyanogenMod but I don't think I can deal with the poor signal.

Any ideas on what could be causing this problem and maybe a possible resolution?


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

Have the same issue. I work in a hospital where as soon as I step in the building I go from 4g three bars to really sketchy service but on a stock jb I can still make phone calls and receive texts no problems, with at least a few areas picking up 3g. On cm10.1, which I love, I'll constantly drop my signal and data. Based off the years I've been running custom android stuff this is always related to how the AOSP ril merge handles data hand offs. Basically the custom ril merges are patched together, where stock is seamless. This is also why you'll notice differences between cm10 and cm10.1 as they are patched differently to work with each Rom respectively.. realistically it will never be as good as stock, but hopefully you will see new merges over time that will make improvements.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

msburr basically got it. RIL is why it won't work the same as stock. 4.1.2 is a bit more stable than 4.2 (so CM10 is more stable than CM10.1) at this time, AOSP on 4.1.2 RIL is *nearly* level with stock, 4.2 is quite a ways away still it feels to me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty much with any non-nexus device and AOSP, if the OS version does not match the latest OTA version, then there will be bugs (mainly with the cellular communication, but sometimes with things like the camera as well). Some will be worked out...others depend on eventually getting proprietary binaries from Samsung (with the next official release) and would take too much work to reverse otherwise.


----------

